# Lamela: gol di rabona da fuori area. Video.



## admin (23 Ottobre 2014)

Grandissimo gol di Eric Lamela, ex giocatore della Roma, nel corso di Tottenham - Asteras 2-0, partita di Europa League disputata il 23 Ottobre 2014.

L'argentino ha segnato grazie ad un tiro straordinario, "di rabona", da fuori area.

Video qui in basso al secondo post.


----------



## admin (23 Ottobre 2014)




----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Ottobre 2014)

Mado che gollazzo, non avevo mica visto bene la rabona, difatti non capivo tutti sti grandi elogi etichettato come il gol più bello dell'europa league, grande gol.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Ottobre 2014)

Pazzesco. Un goal così non lo vedevo da anni. Probabilmente unico, fino ad ora, nella storia del calcio.


----------



## prebozzio (23 Ottobre 2014)

Altro che Lamela... Lamadonna!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Ottobre 2014)

Questo significa che si sente sicurissimo al 100% dei suoi mezzi. Per me diventerà un Campione, a Roma (anche in Argentina quando ce lo accostavano nel 2011) mi piaceva tantissimo.


----------



## Renegade (23 Ottobre 2014)

E ora, dopo due anni di nulla e di prestazioni bruttissime, incredibilmente tornerà ad essere un fenomeno secondo i media e la stampa. Questo gol sarà riproposto in video milioni di volte da tutte le TV ed il prezzo del suo cartellino lieviterà. E' il calcio.


----------



## Jino (23 Ottobre 2014)

Gol fantastico, genio e sregolatezza. Sono convinto alla fine il suo talento verrà fuori, ha solo bisogno di un pò di tempo.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (23 Ottobre 2014)

Beh non è difficilissimo tirare alla rabona, basta allenarsi con passaggi uno contro uno a 20 metri di distanza, per me è più difficile il cross, cioè dare anche il giusto alzo. Il pregio è tirare così bene fil di palo in una partita importante.


----------



## Penny.wise (24 Ottobre 2014)

gol da PlayStation, di quelli che quando li fai col joypad in mano fai venir giù anche il tetto


----------



## madeinitaly (24 Ottobre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E ora, dopo due anni di nulla e di prestazioni bruttissime, incredibilmente tornerà ad essere un fenomeno secondo i media e la stampa. Questo gol sarà riproposto in video milioni di volte da tutte le TV ed il prezzo del suo cartellino lieviterà. E' il calcio.



Ma ad ammettere la bravura senza criticare no eh?


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Ottobre 2014)

Un Capolavoro.
Chapeau.
Difficile anche solo da pensare, figurarsi realizzarlo.


----------



## nazdravi (24 Ottobre 2014)

Bellissimo.
Questo giocatore i colpi li ha sempre avuti, la continuità di rendimento un pò meno. 
Mi ricorda Menez.


----------



## Frikez (24 Ottobre 2014)

Gol pazzesco, finalmente ha trovato un tecnico che ha deciso di puntare forte su di lui e i risultati iniziano a vedersi.
Sia Lamela che Jovetic sono stati troppo frettolosamente etichettati come bidoni, quando ti trasferisci in una realtà nuova con ritmi completamente diversi rispetto al calcio italiano ci vuole tempo per adattarsi ed emergere, tra l'altro entrambi hanno avuto problemi fisici il primo anno perdendo buona partita della stagione.


----------



## Penny.wise (24 Ottobre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Gol pazzesco, finalmente ha trovato un tecnico che ha deciso di puntare forte su di lui e i risultati iniziano a vedersi.
> Sia Lamela che Jovetic sono stati troppo frettolosamente etichettati come bidoni, quando ti trasferisci in una realtà nuova con ritmi completamente diversi rispetto al calcio italiano ci vuole tempo per adattarsi ed emergere, tra l'altro entrambi hanno avuto problemi fisici il primo anno perdendo buona partita della stagione.



tra l'altro, nel caso di Jovetic, passare dalla florentia al City è un bel balzo..il campionato è diverso e la squadra ancor di più, con tutti quei nomi in rosa..basta dargli tempo e se uno è forte uscirà fuori


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Ottobre 2014)

Un capolavoro.Bravissimo Lamela


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Ottobre 2014)

Non per andare controcorrente, gol esteticamente bellissimo, ma che bisogno c'era della rabona? direi che la cosa denota l'immaturità del giocatore e forse l'inadeguatezza a certi livelli.

Per fare un paragone direi che il gol di tacco di Menez contro il Parma è stato un colpo di genio non questo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Ottobre 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non per andare controcorrente, gol esteticamente bellissimo, ma che bisogno c'era della rabona? direi che la cosa denota l'immaturità del giocatore e forse l'inadeguatezza a certi livelli.
> 
> Per fare un paragone direi che il gol di tacco di Menez contro il Parma è stato un colpo di genio non questo



Dimostra una sicurezza impressionante.


----------



## numero 3 (25 Ottobre 2014)

nazdravi ha scritto:


> Bellissimo.
> Questo giocatore i colpi li ha sempre avuti, la continuità di rendimento un pò meno.
> Mi ricorda Menez.


A me ricorda invece Ronaldo a inizio carriera...


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Ottobre 2014)

un gol cosi non lo avevo mai visto, anche solo il fatto di averlo pensato è da fenomeno, il bello è che se poi magari avesse calciato normalmente al posto di fare la rabona magari non segnava..


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Ottobre 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non per andare controcorrente, gol esteticamente bellissimo, ma che bisogno c'era della rabona? direi che la cosa denota l'immaturità del giocatore e forse l'inadeguatezza a certi livelli.
> 
> Per fare un paragone direi che il gol di tacco di Menez contro il Parma è stato un colpo di genio non questo



non c'entrava nulla la rabona, solo un pazzo tira da li con la rabona, ma ha segnato che gli vuoi dire, dobbiamo solo inchinarci di fronte a un gol del genere..


----------

